# Diana 56TH tune ahead



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

Well I finally got my JM ZRT tune kit from ARH and look forward to tearing down the 56TH and begin tuning an already great gun. As usual I plan on tearing it apart and chemically cleaning the piston; piston chamber; trigger mech.; and deburring any rough edges; then tar application and moly pasting as well as replacing the psiton seal even though this gun is practically new.

I hope to settle it in a bit after 500 or so down the barrel and maybe get a few fps increase in the Air Arms 18 grain pellets this gun likes. Hopefully take out that infmaous "twang" springers are know for and get a solid "thud" into the bloodline!

Plan on taking my time next week in my spare time while on vacation doing house fixer uppers.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Even though a thud is always preferable to a twang,,, I've yet to do my first tune.


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

spentwings said:


> Even though a thud is always preferable to a twang,,, I've yet to do my first tune.


Every tune on a springer I have done has given me a very distinct and nice sounding thud! 

I am an OC person that has to get the best out of the item. I admit I take already infamously great airguns I have tinkered to get the max from. My Weihrauch is one example. But I achieved the greatest I could get from the gun almost I believe.

Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner (Feb 6, 2014)

Tune went well. Numbers to follow. Cycling season was full swing when I finished tuning so it took a back seat. And yes, I am now "PiedmontNCAirgunner" and no longer NCAG1.

Summer of 2014 my professional tuning business will be open as well!


----------

